# UN ALTRO CASO



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

VIOLENZA SESSUALE: FIDANZATINI AGGREDITI A ROMA,ABUSI SU LEI                                                                                                                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ROMA- Una coppia di ragazzi, lei 14 anni e lui 16 anni, sono stati aggrediti nel tardo pomeriggio da due persone, probabilmente dell'Est europeo. Sulla ragazza sono stati compiuti abusi da almeno uno dei due uomini che hanno trascinato la coppia nel parco della Caffarella sulla via Appia. 

I due ragazzi, a quanto si è appreso, stavano passeggiando in via Latina, una strada residenziale nel quartiere Appio, quando sono stati avvicinati da due uomini, che secondo la prima testimonianza della coppia avevano un forte accento dell'est Europa. I due hanno trascinato la coppia nel vicino parco e lì hanno picchiato il ragazzo di 16 anni e abusato della ragazza di 14. Poi hanno portato via i loro cellulari. I due ragazzi ancora sconvolti e sotto choc, poco dopo, hanno chiesto aiuto entrando in un bar della zona in via Amedeo Crivellucci.

*LEI HA TENTATO DIFESA -* I medici dell'ospedale San Giovanni hanno accertato la violenza sessuale. La ragazza è stata stuprata e costretta ad un rapporto orale. I medici del San Giovanni hanno riscontrato sul corpo della giovane tumefazioni e graffi. La quattordicenne ha tentato più volte di difendersi e di sottrarsi alla bestialità dei suoi aggressori. Il ragazzo è stato più volte gettato a terra dai violentatori ed ha subito un trauma ad una spalla. I fidanzatini stavano passeggiando nel pomeriggio di San Valentino, verso le 18, quando era già buio, in via Latina, una strada che costeggia il parco, dove sono stati stati trascinati dagli aggressori. Il parco, assai esteso, è abitato frequentato da immigrati stranieri e nomadi, che trovano alloggio in baracche e ricoveri di fortuna come le vecchie fungaie sotterranee abbandonate, o in tuguri. Il parco della Caffarella è un'oasi naturale tra il quartiere residenziale Appio Latino e l'Appia Antica.

*CACCIA A ROMA A DUE STRANIERI DELL'EST 
*E' caccia a Roma a due stranieri, dell'Est Europa, con carnagione scura, che hanno aggredito i due fidanzatini e violentato una ragazza di 14 anni. La polizia, subito dopo la denuncia dell'aggressione, nel giorno di San Valentino, da parte dei due fidanzatini, sta setacciando il parco della Caffarella e le zone limitrofe dove abitualmente trovano ricovero immigrati e nomadi. A quanto si è appreso in ambienti investigativi, i due ragazzi non hanno fornito un vero e proprio identikit degli aggressori ma una loro sommaria descrizione, anche per via del forte choc subito e del posto buio in cui sono stati trascinati.

*FIDANZATI AGGREDITI; ALEMANNO, E' STUPRO. NO A CLEMENZA*
 "Ho appena parlato con il questore, che mi ha confermato lo stupro. A quanto mi è stato riferito le due persone che avrebbero abusato della ragazza avrebbero un accento dell'est e sarebbero di carnagione scura, potrebbero essere rom". Lo ha detto il sindaco di Roma, Gianni Alemanno, sulla vicenda della coppia di ragazzi aggredita vicino al parco della Caffarella a Roma.

"Mi auguro e credo che gli inquirenti troveranno rapidamente i responsabili e mi auguro che, una volta assicurati alla giustizia, non ci sia nei loro confronti nessuna clemenza o indulgenza". Lo ha detto il sindaco di Roma, Gianni Alemanno, commentando la violenza subita da due giovani fidanzati vicino al Parco della Caffarella a Roma. "Quando gridavo contro l'eccessiva clemenza della magistratura sui reati di violenza sessuale - ha aggiunto - purtroppo non avevo torto, perché l'emergenza continua ad essere molto forte e si concentra soprattutto nei non luoghi della periferia".

*MADRE VITTIMA, VOGLIO GIUSTIZIA SUBITO 
* "Voglio giustizia subito altrimenti me la faccio da sola e che venga a dirmi qualcosa il ministro della Giustizia". A parlare, straziata dal dolore ma composta, é la madre della ragazza di 14 anni violentata questa sera nel parco della Caffarella a Roma. La donna, che si trova nel corridoio del reparto ginecologia d'urgenza dell'ospedale San Giovanni, passeggia avanti e indietro davanti alla porta della stanza dove la figlia viene assistita dai medici. "Oggi, prima di quello che è successo, mia figlia mi diceva fammi compagnia", ha detto la donna alle amiche che l'assistono in ospedale. Nel corridoio, oltre alla polizia, ai carabinieri, e ai vigili urbani, è arrivata anche un'amica della ragazzina che ha abbracciato i genitori della vittima ed è anche lei in attesa di notizie.

ANSA 2009-02-14 21:34

*****

A questo punto e' d'obbligo chiedersi perche' tutta sta violenza sessuale, e poi da parte di giovanissimi ... PERCHE'?

Dove si e' sbagliato.​


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

Come se non bastasse:

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...aassociare/visualizza_new.html_879744812.html





​


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

Questo poi e' un vera bestia!



Bari: abusava della figlia,meglio io di altri                                                                                                            MOLFETTA (BARI) - 

"Meglio che lo faccia io prima che lo facciano gli altri". Anche questo diceva a sua figlia appena quattordicenne per giustificare gli abusi sessuali cui la sottoponeva. L'uomo, un giovane padre di 34 anni che è stato arrestato questa mattina, aveva ridotto la figlia in stato di totale soggezione, minacciandola, picchiandola e ricattandola. Se la ragazza cercava di sottrarsi alle sue attenzioni, lui le vietava uscire di casa, di usare il motorino e le negava la paghetta. La ragazza, dopo avere subito per quasi un anno si è confidata con una sua parente e poi con un ufficiale donna dei carabinieri e una psicologa che l'hanno aiutata a denunciare tutto. Del caso si è occupato il sostituto procuratore di Trani Mirella Conticelli che ha ottenuto dal gip un'ordinanza di custodia cautelare nei confronti dell'uomo con l'accusa di violenza sessuale, minacce, maltrattamenti e lesioni personali. La ragazza da piccolissima è stata cresciuta dalla nonna materna poiché i genitori, divenuti tali appena ventenni, si erano separati subito. La mamma vive con un nuovo compagno. Circa un anno fa, la ragazza era andata a vivere con il padre dopo che l'uomo era uscito di prigione avendo finito di scontare una condanna per reati legati al traffico di stupefacenti. Per lei si è trattato di un anno d'inferno. Il padre la obbligava ad avere rapporti sessuali sostenendo che oramai era tempo e che se non con lui lo avrebbe fatto con altri. Se la ragazza si opponeva lui la picchiava e la segregava in casa, le impediva di vedersi con le amiche, di fare una vita normale. La ragazzina, dopo avere subito per circa un anno, ha confidato i soprusi alla nonna e poi a persone esperte che l'hanno aiutata a superare la vergogna e la paura e a denunciare. Ora è andata a vivere con la madre, ma sarà il Tribunale per i minorenni a stabilire se questa sarà la dimora idonea per restituirle serenità e per garantirle una crescita armoniosa. In questa vicenda e nelle indagini gli investigatori e i magistrati hanno seguito un 'protocollo di indagine per i reati di violenza sessuale o contro minori', redatto da due sostituti della procura di Trani, Mirella Conticelli e Carla Spagnolo che si è rivelato - hanno sottolineato gli investigatori - molto utile per vincere la reticenza e la vergogna della vittima.

ANSA 2009-02-14 20:40



Ma che cazzo sta succedendo?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Febbraio 2009)

Ho i brividi


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

E' allarmante!


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

basta!!
castrazione chimica!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2009)

Credo che molto sia da imputare alla merceficazione sempre più spinta che vien fatto del corpo femminile su tutti i media.

A questo si aggiunge la presenza di persone emigrate dai loro paesi senza un lavoro o una fissa dimora, prevalentemente di sesso maschile, che vagano in campi di fortuna ai limiti della vita civile, che vivono in condizioni quasi animalesche, che non hanno altro modo di soddisfare bisogni primari , come la fame e la sessualità, che prendersi con la forza quello che non riescono ad avere lecitamente.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2009)

*..............*

Marì qualche tempo fà...avevo ampiamente previsto un escalation del fenomeno....e andrà sempre peggio....avendo conoscenza del fenomeno ho usato un linguaggio duro per far capire che non è più tempo di sofismi o parole....!Per tutta risposta...qualcuno mi ha dato quasi del razzista...parlando di:ELEVAZIONE DI RANGHI SOCIALI....!MArì fondamentalmente il problema non son i giudici,le leggi,le forze dell'ordine....il problema siamo noi...noi italiani,la nostra mentalità,dove per democrazia si intende sempre più spesso che ognuno fà come gli pare......è nell'ordine delle cose che etnie violente...vengano quì a far i propri porci comodi....e questi son i risultati...avanti un'altra....!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì qualche tempo fà...avevo ampiamente previsto un escalation del fenomeno....e andrà sempre peggio....avendo conoscenza del fenomeno ho usato un linguaggio duro per far capire che non è più tempo di sofismi o parole....!Per tutta risposta...qualcuno mi ha dato quasi del razzista...parlando di:ELEVAZIONE DI RANGHI SOCIALI....!MArì fondamentalmente il problema non son i giudici,le leggi,le forze dell'ordine....il problema siamo noi...noi italiani,la nostra mentalità,dove per democrazia si intende sempre più spesso che ognuno fà come gli pare......*è nell'ordine delle cose che etnie violente...vengano quì a far i propri porci comodi....*e questi son i risultati...avanti un'altra....!!


Non sono d'accordo Oscuro ... la colpa E' del Mostro che Ognuno di Noi ha dentro ... c'e' a chi scappa/esce fuori ... e chi invece tiene a bada.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Marì*

No marì...noi il Mostro sappiamo gestirlo....questi no....!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No marì...noi il Mostro sappiamo gestirlo....questi no....!!


Vuoi dire che il monopolio del male ce l'hanno solo gli stranieri?

Leggi sopra: "*Bari*: abusava della figlia,meglio io di altri MOLFETTA (BARI) -"

Bari, un italiano come noi ... il proprio padre che abusa sulla propria figlia, capisci?


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2009)

*Marì*

Decontestualiziamo il discorso,Marì hai ragione quando dici che anche in italia ci son i mostri ci mancherebbe....credo  che visionata la casistica le etnie dell'est son le più feroci e con il grado di brutalizazione della donna più alto....e questo è un dato oggettivo....!!Per me l'italia oramai è il paese del BENGODI.....e la gente si sta stancando con tutto quello che ne consegue.....!!


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

non esistono* etnie violente*, sono gli uomini ad esserlo ;
 certamente alcuni sono in situazioni dove è molto più facile diventare bestie


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che il monopolio del male ce l'hanno solo gli stranieri?
> 
> Leggi sopra: "*Bari*: abusava della figlia,meglio io di altri MOLFETTA (BARI) -"
> 
> Bari, un italiano come noi ... il proprio padre che abusa sulla propria figlia, capisci?


 

...un italiano come noi...dici...beh...il male è ovunque....perchè è decisamente soggettivo....di sicuro fattori culturali, geografici e tradizionali possono evidenziarne i contorni...ma è soggettivo e decontestualizzato...e rinvenibile in mille modi diversi, in mille comportamenti diversi...dalle piccole alle grandi cose...
...e contro il male non c'è dialogo....c'è e ci deve essere solamente muro....alto e spesso....


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...un italiano come noi...dici...beh...il male è ovunque....perchè è decisamente soggettivo....di sicuro fattori culturali, geografici e tradizionali possono evidenziarne i contorni...ma è soggettivo e decontestualizzato...e rinvenibile in mille modi diversi, in mille comportamenti diversi...dalle piccole alle grandi cose...
> ...*e contro il male non c'è dialogo....c'è e ci deve essere solamente muro....alto e spesso....*


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non esistono* etnie violente*, sono gli uomini ad esserlo ;
> *  certamente alcuni sono in situazioni dove è molto più facile diventare bestie*


giustissimo. Ma quando vengono qui e si portano dietro la loro bestalità è dura conviverci.
fermo restando che è piena  anche l'italia di bestie.
Diciamo che bastano e avanzano le nostre  senza bisogno di aumentarne il numero


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...un italiano come noi...dici...beh...il male è ovunque....perchè è decisamente soggettivo....di sicuro fattori culturali, geografici e tradizionali possono evidenziarne i contorni...ma è soggettivo e decontestualizzato...e rinvenibile in mille modi diversi, in mille comportamenti diversi...dalle piccole alle grandi cose...
> * ...e contro il male non c'è dialogo....c'è e ci deve essere solamente muro....alto e spesso....*


Quanta tristezza provo quando leggo certe cose ... si stava tentando di abbattere muri e frontire, ed invece leggo ch'e' tutto inutile ... povera umanita' ... tra proposte di castrazione, le purghe sono alla porta.

Io sono nata in un Italia Libera/liberata non ho mai conosciuto il fascismo, il razzismo, il nazismo BRRRRRRRRRR ... mi sa che alla fine dei miei anni mi tocchera' assistere a tutte quelle bruture che mi raccontava la mia Mamma.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanta tristezza provo quando leggo certe cose ... si stava tentando di abbattere muri e frontire, ed invece leggo ch'e' tutto inutile ... povera umanita' ... tra proposte di castrazione, le purghe sono alla porta.
> 
> Io sono nata in un Italia Libera/liberata non ho mai conosciuto il fascismo, il razzismo, il nazismo BRRRRRRRRRR ... mi sa che alla fine dei miei anni mi tocchera' assistere a tutte quelle bruture che mi raccontava la mia Mamma.


concordo marì ma che soluzioni proponi tu?


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


E tu applaudi pure? ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo marì ma che soluzioni proponi tu?


Io penso all'espatrio, andro' via ... questa Itaglia non mi piace


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tu applaudi pure? ...


Se sono d'accordo sì, perché non dovrei? Alzare i muri contro il male.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se sono d'accordo sì, perché non dovrei? Alzare i muri contro il male.


e gggia', si sa' ... c'hai ragione tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io penso all'espatrio, andro' via ... questa Itaglia non mi piace



l'altro giorno ho visto l'intervista alla madre di un ragazzino di 11 anni che è stato malmenato (11 anni!!) assieme ai genitori da dei rumeni durante una rapina nella loro villetta, costruita col sudore e coi soldini messi da parte negli anni.
lei diceva: c_he devo fare adesso? mio figlio non dorme più, ha il terrore se esco da sola e di rimanere solo, non mangia, non esce, non gioca. Abbiamo deciso di vendere la casa e trasferirci.
Ma sa dove?? in romania. Perchè là loro, i delinquenti li arrestano e scontano davvero la pena.E allora noi andiamo là e che questi restino qui in italia._
Mi è venuta addosso una rabbia e una tristezza tremenda.
Perchè vedi marì, è facile parlare e accusare di razzismo e fascismo ma  quando vedi uno staniero che ti violenta una figlia, che ti mena i figlio per rubarti due lire, che semina il terrore nelle strade della tua città allora le cose cambiano. Ti chiedi se non siano già sufficienti i nostri criminali, se i poliziotti non facciano già tanta, troppa fatica  a prendere i nostri..
Domande lecite, non credi?


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanta tristezza provo quando leggo certe cose ... si stava tentando di abbattere muri e frontire, ed invece leggo ch'e' tutto inutile ... povera umanita' ... tra proposte di castrazione, le purghe sono alla porta.
> 
> Io sono nata in un Italia Libera/liberata non ho mai conosciuto il fascismo, il razzismo, il nazismo BRRRRRRRRRR ... mi sa che alla fine dei miei anni mi tocchera' assistere a tutte quelle bruture che mi raccontava la mia Mamma.


Marì io l'avevo intesa diversamente, sorry... se è come dici tu certo che NON sono d'accordo.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

*MEDUSA*

Ieri:

ANSA 2009-02-17 19:20                                                                                                           ALUNNO DI 13 ANNI PUGNALA IL PROFESSORE DOPO LEZIONE MUSICA                                                                                                                                                  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 VENEZIA - E' stata sciolta la prognosi per il professor Fabio Paggioro, l'insegnante di musica ferito alla schiena con un coltello da un alunno alla fine della lezione individuale di violino. Lo si apprende da fonti sanitarie dell' ospedale di Chioggia, dove l'insegnante è ricoverato in chirurgia. A titolo cautelare, dopo il ricovero ieri sera, i medici si erano riservati la prognosi. Attualmente il docente è sottoposto ad un esame radiologico al torace per avere un quadro preciso della situazione, ma il colpo inferto con un coltello da cucina avrebbe provocato una ferita di pochi centimetri e non avrebbe leso alcun organo. Ai medici, Paggioro ha ribadito il desiderio di non essere disturbato: "voglio stare tranquillo" ha detto durante la visita. 
Paolo Boscolo, primario del pronto soccorso dell'ospedale, ha ribadito che il paziente sta bene e che non è mai stato in pericolo di vita. Sono state avviate, come previsto in questi casi, anche tutte le cure per prevenire possibili infezioni. Secondo i medici, l'insegnante più che nel fisico è provato dal punto di vista psicologico. E' turbato per quanto successo ma non e in stato di choc.

*''UN RAGAZZO CHIUSO MA RISPETTOSO''*
Un ragazzo introverso, ma tranquillo e "rispettoso". Così viene descritto lo studente di 13 anni che ha pugnalato il suo professore di musica. Un gesto incomprensibile avvenuto in una scuola di qualità come le medie "Silvio Pellico" - sottolinea la dirigente dell'Ufficio scolastico regionale Carmela Palumbo che questa mattina ha parlato sia con la preside che con il sindaco di Chioggia - da parte di un ragazzo che proviene da una "famiglia normale". "E' uno studente con un rendimento scolastico non particolarmente brillante - racconta Palumbo - ma è sempre stato un ragazzo rispettoso, tanto che ha preso 9 in condotta. La lezione era appena finita e l'insegnante lo aveva incoraggiato dicendogli 'Vedi che quando ti impegni riesci a fare bene'". Un ragazzo tranquillo, ma dal carattere chiuso e introverso: "Insomma un adolescente 'qualunque', anche se un po' tormentato come tanti a quella età - osserva la dirigente dell'Ufficio scolastico del Veneto - Credo il suo gesto vada spiegato con un malessere che ha radici profonde di natura psicologica. Purtroppo i ragazzi di oggi sono spesso oggetti di violenza e qualche volta ne diventano attori".


OGGI:

*Pugnala il prof di violino:
"Pensavo fosse uno scherzo"*

               L'insegnante  36enne ,originario di Adria, ora è fuori pericolo. E' stato colpito da un alunno 13enne al termine della lezione di musica. Un rimprovero alla base del gesto. I genitori dal ferito

Rovigo, 18 febbraio 2009 - *Ha chiesto scusa*. Per quel suo figlio tredicenne che, lunedì pomeriggio, ha accoltellato il professore durante la lezione di musica. E’ andato all’ospedale di Chioggia, dove Fabio Paggioro, l’insegnante 36enne adriese colpito è stato ricoverato. Tentando di dare parole a quel gesto del figlio per il quale, forse, non ha alcuna spiegazione. A ricevere quelle scuse non è stato l’insegnante ferito, troppo debole per ricevere la visita, ma Gilberto Paggioro, suo padre, che lunedì, a tarda sera, è corso da Adria all’ospedale di Chioggia, subito dopo esser stato informato dell’inverosimile situazione capitata al figlio violinista.  
*Tutto è successo *durante la lezione pomeridiana di musica. Una lezione singola, di violino, lo strumento scelto dal 13enne iscritto III classe della sezione musicale della scuola media Silvio Pellico di Chioggia. La lezione era quasi finita e l’insegnante lo aveva incoraggiato dicendogli ‘‘Vedi che quando ti impegni riesci a fare bene’’’. E’ allora che il tredicenne si sarebbe avvicinato all’insegnante. "Prof, ha una macchia sul maglione", gli avrebbe detto. Paggioro si sarebbe girato verso la direzione indicata dal ragazzo e lui lo avrebbe colpito alla spalla sinistra con un coltello di cucina, cogliendolo di sorpresa. Un solo fendente sferrato con forza tanto che la lama è rimasta conficcata nella schiena del docente.

*L’insegnante*, sotto choc e quasi senza capire bene cosa era successo è uscito dall’aula. «Ho pensato ad uno scherzo di Carnevale - ha raccontato ieri Paggioro - ma poi ho visto il maglione sporco di sangue e ho sentito il dolore». Si è trascinato fino al corridoio dove è stato soccorso da un collega, che ha estratto il coltello e ha chiamato l’ambulanza. Non era uno scherzo ma era tutto tragicamente vero: il dolore, il sangue, la corsa in ambulanza verso l’ospedale. Fabio Paggioro, è stato ricoverato in prognosi riservata. La ferita - profonda alcuni centimetri e che fortunatamente non ha toccato alcun organo come ha appurato una Tac - è stata chiusa con un punto di sutura. Ma professore non è in pericolo di vita.

*Mentre Fabio Paggioro *veniva curato in ospedale, il ragazzino usciva dalla scuola e tornava a casa. Una abitazione in centro, dieci minuti di strada a piedi dalla scuola che è in calle Giuseppe Veronesi. I genitori del ragazzo, il papà artigiano e la mamma casalinga, hanno preferito affidare ad un parente poche parole di rito, scusandosi con i cronisti e dicendo di non voler fare dichiarazioni.

*Secondo le prime indagini*, sembra che il ragazzino, nell’ambito scolastico, avesse rapporti tesi con l’insegnante. Il gesto, improvviso, sarebbe stato in qualche modo ‘premeditato’ visto che il ragazzo si sarebbe portato il coltello da casa. Accompagnato dalla mamma il 13enne è stato sentito ieri dagli agenti della polizia di Chioggia. Sembra che l’unica motivazione che abbia addotto al suo gesto è che si sentiva ‘incompreso’, che in professore non aveva capito appieno le sue qualità e la sua preparazione.

*"Volevo suonare la chitarra*": questa la spiegazione del ragazzino. Una frase che potrebbe nascondere un rabbia da lungo tempo covata nei confronti di un professore che lo spingeva a migliorarsi. Il giovane e la famiglia sono stati affiancati dai servizi sociali e da un neuropsichiatra infantile che che possa spiegare l’originedel gesto. L’alunno è comunque descritto come introverso e chiuso.

*Nei tre anni di scuola *non avrebbe fatto alcuna amicizia tanto da studiare sempre da solo e da non condividere attività con i propri compagni. Nonostante la gravità del reato il 13enne, denunciato dalla polizia per lesioni aggravate, non è per legge imputabile. Il professore resterà in osservazione ancora qualche giorno.
 Tiziana Piscopello
http://ilrestodelcarlino.ilsole24ore.com/rovigo/2009/02/18/152385-pugnala_prof_violino.shtml

*****

Mi spiego?





​


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

*mari'*

no. Non ho capito. Nessuno sta negando che in italia ci siano delinquenti e che il disagio giovanile inizia a diventare vermente preoccupante ma cosa c'azzecchi con quanto ti ho scritto non lo capisco


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Non ho capito. Nessuno sta negando che in italia ci siano delinquenti e che il disagio giovanile inizia a diventare vermente preoccupante ma cosa c'azzecchi con quanto ti ho scritto non lo capisco


Il "male" e' generale, si sta allargando a macchia d'olio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non mi fa paura lo straniero.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il "male" e' generale, si sta allargando a macchia d'olio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'era un bell'articolo di Natalia Aspesi su Repubblica, diceva che le donne devono far sentire la propria voce.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ma, avete letto l'articolo che ho postato ieri sera?

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10435


Come mai nessuno ha fiatato, ha commentato ah? Perche' e' monnezza Nostra, non puzza eh? ... io invece mi vergogno di queste bestie.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma, avete letto l'articolo che ho postato ieri sera?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10435
> 
> ...



la monnezza puzza tutta ma mi preoccupa più    quella sotto casa mia che quella degli altri


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> C'era un bell'articolo di Natalia Aspesi su Repubblica, diceva che le donne devono far sentire la propria voce.


Dovremmo metterci in testa che la violenza sessuale non è solo affare di donne. Voglio dire certi atti, compiuti con disprezzo, sono crimini contro la persona che ne è oggetto, ma anche contro la dignità di tutti noi.
Non è più questione di sesso, forse, ma c'è dell'altro.
Chi stupra non è in preda ad un desiderio che non riesce a sfogare altrimenti, ma semplicemente in preda alla volontà di umiliare e fare del male.
Disprezzo. Non so come ancora ne siamo intrisi.
Il razzismo, l'etnia, il degrado materiale c'entra fino ad un certo punto. E' volontà di sporcare.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la monnezza puzza tutta ma mi preoccupa più quella sotto casa mia che quella degli altri


 Il problema è che quella sotto casa degli altri, non potrà non arrivare anche sotto casa tua. Quindi sarebbe il caso di preoccuparsi della monnezza in generale, senza controllarne l'origine.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dovremmo metterci in testa che la violenza sessuale non è solo affare di donne. Voglio dire certi atti, compiuti con disprezzo, sono crimini contro la persona che ne è oggetto, ma anche contro la dignità di tutti noi.
> Non è più questione di sesso, forse, ma c'è dell'altro.
> Chi stupra non è in preda ad un desiderio che non riesce a sfogare altrimenti, ma semplicemente in preda alla volontà di umiliare e fare del male.
> Disprezzo. Non so come ancora ne siamo intrisi.
> Il razzismo, l'etnia, il degrado materiale c'entra fino ad un certo punto. E' volontà di sporcare.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dovremmo metterci in testa che *la violenza sessuale non è solo affare di donne*. Voglio dire certi atti, compiuti con disprezzo, sono crimini contro la persona che ne è oggetto, ma anche contro la dignità di tutti noi.
> *Non è più questione di sesso, forse, ma c'è dell'altro.*
> Chi stupra non è in preda ad un desiderio che non riesce a sfogare altrimenti, ma semplicemente in preda alla volontà di umiliare e fare del male.
> Disprezzo. Non so come ancora ne siamo intrisi.
> Il razzismo, l'etnia, il degrado materiale c'entra fino ad un certo punto. E' volontà di sporcare.


 Assolutamente d'accordo!


----------



## brugola (18 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> C'era un bell'articolo di Natalia Aspesi su Repubblica, *diceva che le donne devono far sentire la propria voce*.


aspettiamo almeno che escano dall'ospedale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io personalmente mi sto cagando addosso, non esco più la sera se non accompagnata, e vivendo sola spesso la notte ho paura.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il problema è che quella sotto casa degli altri, non potrà non arrivare anche sotto casa tua. Quindi sarebbe il caso di preoccuparsi della monnezza in generale, senza controllarne l'origine.



io ho più paura di chi non conosco.
Sarà un mio limite, non lo nego


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma, avete letto l'articolo che ho postato ieri sera?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10435
> 
> ...


marì perdonami ma stai facendo un discorso che è pura dietrologìa.

Non possiamo più nasconderci dietro un falso moralismo e un voler aiutare lo straniero in difficoltà: il nostro è già di per sè un Paese con diverse culture per diverse latitudini, se ci aggiungiamo anche gli stranieri ( che spesso hanno una cultura lontana anni luce dalla nostra e vivendo in condizioni pietose non riescono a dare libero sfogo ai bisogni primari e quindi prendono ciò che vogliono con la violenza ) la frittata è fatta.

Hai presente come si cura l'influenza, no? al primo giorno di febbere tachipirina, poi tachipirina, poi tachipirina....ma dopo una settimana devi prendere l'antibiotico!
Ecco, in italia non basta più nemmeno l'antibiotico, ci vuole la chemioterapia.

E non aggiungo altro, altrimenti mi bannano per istigazione alla violenza, quando si continua a confondere la violenza con l'autodifesa.

Non se ne può più, è ora di dare una bella ripulita a questo Paese dei balocchi, ed ormai l'unica via sappiamo quale sia.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aspettiamo almeno che escano dall'ospedale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e questo ti sembra bello?

io ho già iniziato da anni a farmi giustizia da solo. A mio rischio e pericolo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'altro giorno ho visto l'intervista alla madre di un ragazzino di 11 anni che è stato malmenato (11 anni!!) assieme ai genitori da dei rumeni durante una rapina nella loro villetta, costruita col sudore e coi soldini messi da parte negli anni.
> lei diceva: c_he devo fare adesso? mio figlio non dorme più, ha il terrore se esco da sola e di rimanere solo, non mangia, non esce, non gioca. Abbiamo deciso di vendere la casa e trasferirci._
> _Ma sa dove?? in romania. Perchè là loro, i delinquenti li arrestano e scontano davvero la pena.E allora noi andiamo là e che questi restino qui in italia._
> Mi è venuta addosso una rabbia e una tristezza tremenda.
> ...


tristemente vero.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> marì perdonami ma stai facendo un discorso che è pura dietrologìa.
> 
> Non possiamo più nasconderci dietro un falso moralismo e un voler aiutare lo straniero in difficoltà: il nostro è già di per sè un Paese con diverse culture per diverse latitudini, se ci aggiungiamo anche gli stranieri ( che spesso hanno una cultura lontana anni luce dalla nostra e vivendo in condizioni pietose non riescono a dare libero sfogo ai bisogni primari e quindi prendono ciò che vogliono con la violenza ) la frittata è fatta.
> 
> ...


Il "nano" e le sette Biancaneve


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il "nano" e le sette Biancaneve


no, il manganello.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho più paura di chi non conosco.
> Sarà un mio limite, non lo nego


 Il male vero non lo conosciamo in tanti, per fortuna... ed è normale ci faccia paura. A prescindere da quale maschera indossi, quando ci si manifesta davanti.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giustissimo. Ma quando *vengono qui e si portano dietro la loro bestalità è dura conviverci.*
> fermo restando che è piena anche l'italia di bestie.
> Diciamo che bastano e avanzano le nostre senza bisogno di aumentarne il numero


 parlavo di uomini , ovunque essi siano nati.


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho più paura di chi non conosco.
> Sarà un mio limite, non lo nego


Certo. E' normale. Si ha paura di chi non si conosce.
Ma il ragazzo della porta accanto, che dà fuoco all'estracomunitario che dorme, sei sicura di conoscerlo?
Parla la tua lingua, ma in realtà tu non sei neanche in grado di distinguerlo. Io ho più paura di lui. Che uscirà di galera, senza neanche entrarci, perchè è di buona famiglia. Io contro di lui non ho difese.
Non posso espellerlo, non posso privarlo del diritto di voto, non posso neanche individuarlo ed impedire che frequenti i miei figli.
La questione romena finirà...il degrado, il marcio dei bravi figli di famiglia in "cura ai servizi sociali" per essere redenti (e qui sbagliano i magistrati ad affudare loro alquanto frettolosamenti incarichi da boyscout), no, non finirà. Di loro non ci libereremo, cresceranno falsamente riabilitati da un sistema che non si fa carico di nulla.
Una cosa è dare rassicurazioni, un'altra sicurezza. Avete sentito ieri Ballarò?
Non servono le ronde, non serve l'esercito, ma un'opera di prevenzione che utilizzi le forze di polizia che abbiamo in maniera razionale. E un sistema educativo(famiglia e scuola) che trasmetta qualcosa che non sia il vuoto a perdere che ci sorbiamo.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, il manganello.


Gia visto a Genova  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  aspetto le purghe


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo di uomini , *ovunque essi siano nati*.


 A quanto pare, è difficile da digerire.


----------



## Old Zyp (18 Febbraio 2009)

siamo dei garantisti del cacchio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e questo ti sembra bello?
> 
> *io ho già iniziato da anni a farmi giustizia da solo. A mio rischio e pericolo*.


cioè?


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, il manganello.


Questa simpatica ricetta, abbiamo già visto dove ci ha portato 70 anni fa... compimenti al cuoco, ed ai commensali come te.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A quanto pare, è difficile da digerire.


sto parlando di paesi dove la vita è ben più di merda che da noi. 
Mi sembra che tanti profughi e disperati vengano da lì.
Ma la finite di pensare che si sia tutti vogliosi solo di fare del male allo straniero perchè prudono le mani e non si sa con chi sfogarsi ,cazzo??


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto parlando di paesi dove la vita è ben più di merda che da noi.
> Mi sembra che tanti profughi e disperati vengano da lì.
> Ma la finite di pensare che si sia tutti vogliosi solo di fare del male allo straniero perchè prudono le mani e non si sa con chi sfogarsi ,cazzo??


Non penso affatto questo... penso semplicemente che la paura ed il disorientamento ti facciano vedere nei sintomi (certamente sgradevoli) la vera malattia.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia visto a Genova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lo vedi che fai della dietrologìa?

che cosa centra Genova? io stò parlando di ORDINE PUBBLICO, inteso su tutti i livelli, Genova Milano Roma o Palermo.

E' assurdo avere la certezza che uno come quei due rumeni che hanno violentato la ragazza a Roma resteranno impuniti.
L'avessero fatto con mia figlia, avrebbero dovuto pregare di essere presi dai Carabinieri prima che dal sottoscritto.

Però cos'è: ci infiliamo in bocca le solite parole fascismo, razzismo nazismo, paroloni che fanno paura solo per difendere lo status quo di una democrazia che è andata a putt.ane invece di ammettere che è ora di imbracciare la linea dura?

Quanto meno solo per il rispetto che tanta brava gente merita di avere dall'Italia stessa.


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ora la ragazzina della Caffarella è una mia vicina dicasa. Io abito vicino al commissariato. sapete da quanti anni noi abbiamo chiesto di controllare il Parco (i romeni sono molto pochi e non centinaia come vi ha fatto credere la tele)? Tantissimi. Il commissario risponde che non è affar suo. Ogni tanto manda qualche ispezione, che puntualmente finiscein aperitivo nei bar.
Nessuno nel quartiere vuole le ronde. Siamo in.....neri con le forze dell'Ordine e con il Comune. Perchè sarebbe bastato poco ad impedire un dramma in un tranquillo e borghesissimo quartiere piuttosto centrale di Roma.
Non è vero che ci sono i campi nomadi. Non ci sono mai stati...ma solo pochi sciagurati che hanno fatto dimora all'interno di scavi archeologici. Pensate un pò! Era difficile stanarli , dopo che il Comitato di quartiere lo chiedeva da dieci anni almeno?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

e non mi riferisco solo agli stranieri, mi riferisco a TUTTI coloro che restano impuniti grazie alle Leggi del piffero che troppe teste di BEEP hanno voluto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ora la ragazzina della Caffarella è una mia vicina dicasa. Io abito vicino al commissariato. sapete da quanti anni noi abbiamo chiesto di controllare il Parco (i romeni sono molto pochi e non centinaia come vi ha fatto credere la tele)? Tantissimi. Il commissario risponde che non è affar suo. Ogni tanto manda qualche ispezione, che puntualmente finiscein aperitivo nei bar.
> Nessuno nel quartiere vuole le ronde. Siamo in.....neri con le forze dell'Ordine e con il Comune. Perchè sarebbe bastato poco ad impedire un dramma in un tranquillo e borghesissimo quartiere piuttosto centrale di Roma.
> Non è vero che ci sono i campi nomadi. Non ci sono mai stati...ma solo pochi sciagurati che hanno fatto dimora all'interno di scavi archeologici. Pensate un pò! Era difficile stanarli , dopo che il Comitato di quartiere lo chiedeva da dieci anni almeno?


 Non ci sono più risorse... il governo prende per culo la gente, inneggiando alla sicurezza e contemporaneamente tagliando i fondi alle forze dell'ordine per un miliardo di euro (fonte sindacato di polizia).


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. E' normale. Si ha paura di chi non si conosce.
> Ma il ragazzo della porta accanto, che dà fuoco all'estracomunitario che dorme, sei sicura di conoscerlo?
> Parla la tua lingua, ma in realtà tu non sei neanche in grado di distinguerlo. Io ho più paura di lui. Che uscirà di galera, senza neanche entrarci, perchè è di buona famiglia. Io contro di lui non ho difese.
> Non posso espellerlo, non posso privarlo del diritto di voto, non posso neanche individuarlo ed impedire che frequenti i miei figli.
> ...


 
Mi quoto da sola!!!!


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ci sono più risorse... il governo prende per culo la gente, inneggiando alla sicurezza e contemporaneamente tagliando i fondi alle forze dell'ordine per un miliardo di euro (fonte sindacato di polizia).


Ci sono. Te lo dico con certezza. Questa storia è precedente alla finanziaria.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi quoto da sola!!!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci sono. Te lo dico con certezza.


 Allora come mai hanno appena i soldi per la benzina? O i poliziotti dicono enormi bugie?


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora come mai hanno appena i soldi per la benzina? O i poliziotti dicono enormi bugie?


Diciamo che hanno tagliato per alcuni gli straordinari. Ma solo per alcuni reparti. La benzina c'è. E' che non si può usare per caxxi privati.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Diciamo che hanno tagliato per alcuni gli straordinari. Ma solo per alcuni reparti. La benzina c'è. E' che non si può usare per caxxi privati.


 Quindi il miliardo di euro tagliato in finanziaria è una balla?


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi il miliardo di euro tagliato in finanziaria è una balla?


 
Aspetta...i tagli ci sono stati. Ma esistevano sprechi...
Ora senza dubbio il sindacato  della polizia può avere delle ragioni...ma insomma ...non ci si può arruolare in polizia e piagnucolare poi perchè il lavoro è usurante.
Se vai dalla polizia, ti dice: Andate dai carabinieri; se vai dai carabinieri, magari qualcosina in più la ottieni.
Ognuno racconta la sua verità
Il fatto è che uomini per la sicurezza in Italia, ne abbiamo più che nel resto d'europa. Ed è un dato incontrovertibile.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Aspetta...i tagli ci sono stati. *Ma esistevano sprechi...*
> Ora senza dubbio il sindacato della polizia può avere delle ragioni...ma insomma ...non ci si può arruolare in polizia e piagnucolare poi perchè il lavoro è usurante.
> Se vai dalla polizia, ti dice: Andate dai carabinieri; se vai dai carabinieri, magari qualcosina in più la ottieni.
> Ognuno racconta la sua verità
> *Il fatto è che uomini per la sicurezza in Italia, ne abbiamo più che nel resto d'europa. Ed è un dato incontrovertibile*.


 Questo è certo. Ma moltissimi son delgati a compiti diversi che mantenere l'ordine pubblico.


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è certo. Ma moltissimi son delgati a compiti diversi che mantenere l'ordine pubblico.


 già


----------



## Old Zyp (18 Febbraio 2009)

dalle mia parti hanno il vizio di girare come palline il un flipper per 4 ragazzi che si sfondan di canne .... 

mentre in centro alle dici del mattino (tra le vecchiette che fanno spesa) non si accorgon che 4 loschi individui si stanno accoltellando per gestir lo spaccio di coca ed altri affarucci di cui io non so nulla


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> *dalle mia parti hanno il vizio di girare come palline il un flipper per 4 ragazzi che si sfondan di canne ....*
> 
> mentre in centro alle dici del mattino (tra le vecchiette che fanno spesa) non si accorgon che 4 loschi individui si stanno accoltellando per gestir lo spaccio di coca ed altri affarucci di cui io non so nulla


 E' meno pericoloso...


----------



## Old Zyp (18 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa simpatica ricetta, abbiamo già visto dove ci ha portato 70 anni fa... compimenti al cuoco, ed ai commensali come te.


incredibile come si vedano le paglizze e non ci si accorga della trave nell'occhio.

Se oggi ci troviamo in condizioni di avere paura anche di attraversare la città a piedi è merito di quelli che per 70 anni hanno ragionato come te. E continuano a farlo.

Il bello è che muovere una critica come la tua è facile: una sorta di slogan sessantottino scimmiottato all'infinito, ma di proposte non ne ho mai sentite da quelli che cavalcano certe idee.

Tutti capaci di puntare il dito contro le istituzioni, contro il politico della fazione opposta o contro le forze dell'ordine. Ma poi basta avere il calore del focolare di casa, la minestra calda e la TV accesa che ci si dimentica tutto. Tanto è LO STATO che mi deve garantire.

Vorrei proprio vederti se fossi tu il padre di quella ragazzina di 14 anni che cosa faresti. Di sicuro non ragioneresti più così.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> incredibile come si vedano le paglizze e non ci si accorga della trave nell'occhio.
> 
> Se oggi ci troviamo in condizioni di avere paura anche di attraversare la città a piedi è merito di quelli che per 70 anni hanno ragionato come te. E continuano a farlo.
> 
> ...


 Far rispettare le leggi, dal primo cittadino all'ultimo. Ecco la ricetta.
E basta con questa storia... se io fossi il padre della ragazzina... non sapete tirar fuori di meglio, voi manganellatori. A questo punto, rispetto a questi qualunquismi elementari, sarebbero meglio anche gli slogan sessantottini che scioccamente mi attribuisci, dai...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Far rispettare le leggi, dal primo cittadino all'ultimo. Ecco la ricetta.
> E basta con questa storia... se io fossi il padre della ragazzina... non sapete tirar fuori di meglio, voi manganellatori. A questo punto, rispetto a questi qualunquismi elementari, sarebbero meglio anche gli slogan sessantottini che scioccamente mi attribuisci, dai...


il mio non è qualunquismo e non vedo cosa ci sia di peggio che ritrovarsi con una figlia adolescente stuprata.

Ma certo, finchè violentano la figlia di un altro....mica è la mia no?

Continuate a fare i garantisti e a pensare che ci siano leggi eque da far rispettare e poi ci accorgeremo dell'epilogo. E pensare che si possano far rispettare, ad oggi, quelle che ci sono significa non saper vedere la realtà.

E' proprio così che si creano i presupposti per generare un nuovo ventennio, altro che manganellatori.  Siamo rimasti alle divisioni di classe? alle sterili scaramucce fra "manganellatori" e figli dei fiori? 
Ma siamo seri, dai....


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> incredibile come si vedano le paglizze e non ci si accorga della trave nell'occhio.
> 
> Se oggi ci troviamo in condizioni di avere paura anche di attraversare la città a piedi è merito di quelli che per 70 anni hanno ragionato come te. E continuano a farlo.
> 
> ...


CERTO CHE LO STATO MI DEVE GARANTIRE.
Ma sei matto? chi deve garantirmi sennò?
Quale sarebbe l'alternativa? Lasciare le forze dell'ordine col culo al caldo dietro le scrivanie ? E perchè i nostri militari devono garantire l'ordine all'estero (pagati voi non dsapete quanto) e non garantirlo in Italia.
certo che punto il dito contro le istituzioni. Io pago le tasse, e tra ciò che pago c'è anche il diritto a camminare per strada.
E non voglio ronde, ammasso di gentucola che non ha niente da fare se non radunare roncole, armi di contrabbando e sfogare le proprie frustrazioni sugli immigrati che non c'entrano una minchia.
Poi , vai a guardare, tra i "rondisti" ci sono i poliziotti che sono pronti a chiedere aumenti se devono uscire dalla Questura, ma di notte in giro vogliono fare i giustizieri.
chiaramente non parlo di tutti i poliziotti, ma di quelli che armano un casino solo quando non viene loro richiesto.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> CERTO CHE LO STATO MI DEVE GARANTIRE.
> Ma sei matto? chi deve garantirmi sennò?
> Quale sarebbe l'alternativa? Lasciare le forze dell'ordine col culo al caldo dietro le scrivanie ? E perchè i nostri militari devono garantire l'ordine all'estero (pagati voi non dsapete quanto) e non garantirlo in Italia.
> certo che punto il dito contro le istituzioni. Io pago le tasse, e tra ciò che pago c'è anche il diritto a camminare per strada.
> ...


stai guardando la punta dell'iceberg.

anche io pago le tasse, anche io mi aspetto che siano effettivamente applicati i miei diritti. Ma non è così. non è più così.

siamo burattini che sgobbano e pagano, chi ci dovrebbe difendere non lo fà o se lo fà si trova il magistrato garantista di turno che rimette la gente in libertà.
Chi deve fare le leggi fà i conti più con la cabina elettorale che con il vero scopo e l'applicabilità della legge.

E andrà sempre peggio.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ma scusa Iris, per capire, quindi la colpa di tutto sto sfacelo sarebbero le forze dell'ordine che non fanno un cazzo?


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma scusa Iris, per capire, quindi la colpa di tutto sto sfacelo sarebbero le forze dell'ordine che non fanno un cazzo?


No. non solo loro. Non dicono che non fanno niente, ma che sono mal utilizzate.
Poi si parlava di sicurezza, e si è parlato di farsi giustizia da sè: io credo che se lo stato garantisse maggiormente sicurezza (ed intendo tutte le forze, magistrati compresi), la gente non penserebbe alla giustizia fai da te, non la giustificherebbe, ma la vedrebbe come ciò che è realmente: sfogo di ignoranti frustrati, che in determinati quartieri potrebbe addirittura portare a faide.
Bella cosa finire in mezzo a faide da far west. Capisco la paura. Ma il pericolo si affronta con il raziocinio, non in preda al delirio.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No. non solo loro. Non dicono che non fanno niente, ma che sono mal utilizzate.
> Poi si parlava di sicurezza, e si è parlato di farsi giustizia da sè: io credo che se lo stato garantisse maggiormente sicurezza (ed intendo tutte le forze, magistrati compresi), la gente non penserebbe alla giustizia fai da te, non la giustificherebbe, ma la vedrebbe come ciò che è realmente: sfogo di ignoranti frustrati, che in determinati quartieri potrebbe addirittura portare a faide.
> Bella cosa finire in mezzo a faide da far west. Capisco la paura. Ma il pericolo si affronta con il raziocinio, non in preda al delirio.


il raziocinio a cui tu auspichi ci ha trascinati nella palta fino al collo.

Basta la chiudo quì, tanto non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire: il mio pensiero l'ho espresso in maniera chiara, ognuno resti delle proprie opinioni.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il raziocinio a cui tu auspichi ci ha trascinati nella palta fino al collo.
> 
> Basta la chiudo quì, tanto *non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire: il mio pensiero l'ho espresso in maniera chiara, ognuno resti delle proprie *opinioni.


guarda che è reciproca la cosa e sarebbe bello che le discussioni potessero anche far riflettere non escludendo di rivedere alcuni punti delle proprie idee.
è una possibilità da mettere in conto


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il raziocinio a cui tu auspichi ci ha trascinati nella palta fino al collo.
> 
> Basta la chiudo quì, tanto non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire: il mio pensiero l'ho espresso in maniera chiara, ognuno resti delle proprie opinioni.


razionalmente un poliziotto intervenuto per un furto al negozio in cui lavoravo mi ha chiesto perchè non l'ho fermato, questo dopo la descrizione: più alto, più grosso e probabilmente in crisi di astinenza ... vedi tu


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che è reciproca la cosa e sarebbe bello che le discussioni potessero anche far riflettere non escludendo di rivedere alcuni punti delle proprie idee.
> non lo escludo mai


vedi Minerva, quello che dici tu è giusto ma dalla mia ci sono i fatti e quelli sono inconfutabili.

Anni e anni d igarantismo ci hanno fatto finire nella palta fino al collo, forse è stato un modo sbagliatissimo di portare avanti le cose.

Cambiare? troppa paura? evidentemente si, ae allora non ci si continui a lamentare.

Chi è fonte dei propri mali pianga sè stesso.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> razionalmente un poliziotto intervenuto per un furto al negozio in cui lavoravo mi ha chiesto perchè non l'ho fermato, questo dopo la descrizione: più alto, più grosso e probabilmente in crisi di astinenza ... vedi tu


quì la razionalità centra ben poco....


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quì la razionalità centra ben poco....


cuccia tu, che loro hanno pusher migliori, sembra quasi vivano in un altro stato


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vedi Minerva, quello che dici tu è giusto ma dalla mia ci sono i fatti e quelli sono inconfutabili.
> 
> Anni e anni d igarantismo ci hanno fatto finire nella palta fino al collo, forse è stato un modo sbagliatissimo di portare avanti le cose.
> 
> ...


Mica si capisce cosa intendi. Cosa intendi per garantismo? Il rispetto delle competenze affidate agli organi e forze di stato? La democrazia?
Se non ci fosse garantismo il primo pazzo potrebbe accusarti di stupro, e tu saresti privato del diritto di chiamare un avvocato e difenderti. Saresti impiccato sulla pubblica piazza sulla base di accuse non fondate e senza prove. Come avveniva prima dell'avvento di uno stato di diritto.
Tu non sai ciò che dici.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mica si capisce cosa intendi. Cosa intendi per garantismo? Il rispetto delle competenze affidate agli organi e forze di stato? La democrazia?
> Se non ci fosse garantismo il primo pazzo potrebbe accusarti di stupro, e tu saresti privato del diritto di chiamare un avvocato e difenderti. Saresti impiccato sulla pubblica piazza sulla base di accuse non fondate e senza prove. Come avveniva prima dell'avvento di uno stato di diritto.
> Tu non sai ciò che dici.


 
non ho mai letto dei condensati di cretinate messe tutte assieme in così pochi post.

la richiudo quì e ribadisco: chi è fonte dei propri mali pianga sè stesso e, sopratutto, non si tiri in ballo lo stato di diritto quando non si conoscono nemmeno i meccanismi della pseudo-giustizia italiana.


----------



## Iris (18 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non ho mai letto dei condensati di cretinate messe tutte assieme in così pochi post.
> 
> la richiudo quì e ribadisco: chi è fonte dei propri mali pianga sè stesso e, sopratutto, non si tiri in ballo lo stato di diritto quando non si conoscono nemmeno i meccanismi della pseudo-giustizia italiana.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *non ho mai letto dei condensati di cretinate messe tutte assieme in così pochi post.*
> 
> la richiudo quì e ribadisco: chi è fonte dei propri mali pianga sè stesso e, sopratutto, non si tiri in ballo lo stato di diritto quando non si conoscono nemmeno i meccanismi della pseudo-giustizia italiana.


Su questo concordo con te ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Far rispettare le leggi, dal primo cittadino all'ultimo. Ecco la ricetta.
> E basta con questa storia... se io fossi il padre della ragazzina... non sapete tirar fuori di meglio, voi manganellatori. A questo punto, rispetto a questi qualunquismi elementari, sarebbero meglio anche gli slogan sessantottini che scioccamente mi attribuisci, dai...


 te hai delle paranoie che ne hai un treno
manganellatori
fascisti
razzisti
cazzo se vivi male


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> te hai delle paranoie che ne hai un treno
> manganellatori
> fascisti
> razzisti
> cazzo se vivi male


Guarda che se leggi, manganellatore se l'è dato da solo. Tra l'altro vivo benissimo... e tra i tanti, ho alcuni amici neri, ma così neri che di notte non li vedi. 
Che poi, da veri no global, si fanno parecchie risate sui borghesucci impauriti che vedono in ogni romeno il vurdalak che gli apre il portafoglio e gli violenta la donna. Perchè ti sembrerà strano, ma il razzismo biologico, a chi ha certe posizioni di destra estrema, lo fa cacare. Magari hanno quello dello spirito, ma su quello sono razzista anche io.


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che se leggi, manganellatore se l'è dato da solo. Tra l'altro vivo benissimo... e tra i tanti, ho alcuni amici neri, ma così neri che di notte non li vedi.
> Che poi, da veri no global, si fanno parecchie risate sui borghesucci impauriti che vedono in ogni romeno il vurdalak che gli apre il portafoglio e gli violenta la donna. Perchè ti sembrerà strano, ma il razzismo biologico, a chi ha certe posizioni di destra estrema, lo fa cacare. Magari hanno quello dello spirito, ma su quello sono razzista anche io.


 ecco
no global
spero non coi soldi di papa' come va di moda oggi
ciao


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ecco
> no global
> spero non coi soldi di papa' come va di moda oggi
> ciao


 Il no-global di destra non vive coi soldi di papà, generalmente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Febbraio 2009)

gli estremisti (destra o sinistra che siano) sono tutti no global e hanno diversi punti in comune


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gli estremisti (destra o sinistra che siano) sono tutti no global e hanno diversi punti in comune


Si, alcuni punti sono apparentemente in comune. Ma in realtà sono agli antipodi, perchè partono da concezioni del mondo opposte.


----------



## Iris (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che se leggi, manganellatore se l'è dato da solo. Tra l'altro vivo benissimo... e tra i tanti, ho alcuni amici neri, ma così neri che di notte non li vedi.
> Che poi, da veri no global, si fanno parecchie risate sui borghesucci impauriti che vedono in ogni romeno il vurdalak che gli apre il portafoglio e gli violenta la donna. Perchè ti sembrerà strano, ma il razzismo biologico, a chi ha certe posizioni di destra estrema, lo fa cacare. Magari hanno quello dello spirito, ma su quello sono razzista anche io.


 
Qui a Roma non è esattamente così.
Poi sai...razzismo dello Spirito...la puzza sotto il naso l'ho avuta per anni. Poi ho deciso che era meglio lasciar perdere, ti obnubila la mente e basta.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Qui a Roma non è esattamente così.
> Poi sai...razzismo dello Spirito...la puzza sotto il naso l'ho avuta per anni. Poi ho deciso che era meglio lasciar perdere, ti obnubila la mente e basta.


 Era così fidati, quando ancora il termine no-global era lontanissimo a venire...ed un po' lo è ancora. Ma non parlavo propriamente di Roma.
Il razzismo dello spirito non è certo puzza sotto il naso, Iris. Comunque, meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Iris (19 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Era così fidati, quando ancora il termine no-global era lontanissimo a venire...ed un po' lo è ancora. Ma non parlavo propriamente di Roma.
> Il razzismo dello spirito non è certo puzza sotto il naso, Iris. Comunque, meglio lasciar perdere.


Mi sa che parliamo di due cose diverse.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sa che parliamo di due cose diverse.


 Si, lo penso anch'io.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*...........*

Siamo alle solite.....ci si incazza con le forze dell'ordine...e non con questa forma di garantismo...e di perbenismo che sta portando allo sfascio questo paese....!!Già perchè vallo a spiegare che al Commissariato appio...ogni esercente vuole la polizia davanti la propria attività,vallo a spiegare che sono sotto organico,vallo a spiegare che il PArco della CAFFARELLA non è facilmente bonificabile ed è decisamente vasto....facciamo le pattuglie nel parco e poi il resto?RIPETO:é sbagliato il canale comunicativo.....la dobbiamo piantare...di credere che basti parlare,basta con i sofismi....l'unico linguaggio che capiscono queste bestie...è quello duro ed intransigente....dobbiamo buttare la chiave....o la castrazione chimica....!Il fenomeno è in aumento....e anche se non ne siete a conoscenza...c'è anche un vasto sommerso...donne che violentate non denunciano per la vergogna...o denunciano solo un aggressione...per rapina....!Parlate..parlate....ma conoscete il fenomeno?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Febbraio 2009)

anche xche le leggi non le fanno le forze dell'ordine purtroppo
fosse x loro li terrebbero dentro a vita quei bastardi....ma purtroppo devono eseguire alla lettere cio che dice la legge......non penso che siano felici di rilasciare un rapinatore dopo un paio di giorni con tutta la fatica che fanno x arrestarlo


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Alexantro*

Appunto....perchè poi c'è sempre il cretino di turno....che se un operatore di polizia eccede...deve pure pagarsi l'avvocato di tasca propria...con il rischio di venir condannato...pensa tu....!!Son scandalizzato...dalle parole di Iris veramente....!Parla per il gusto di parlare....senza sapere le reali condizioni....della mancata tutela....del disagio....dei buchi legislativi....e sì....perchè nessuno ha detto ad un povero tutore dell'ordine che se prendi qualcuno il giorno dopo è fuori,che ti prendi sputi e insulti soltanto perchè indossi una divisa...che questo stato con il suo garantismo non fa rispettare.....!Son parole vergognose e irrispettose....ed è questo il segnale che in questa società qualcosa non và.....purtroppo!!!


----------

